# oscar cichlid floating on top



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi
My Oscar cichlid have 10 inch. I have him over 8months. In passed 2 month he always floating on the top show the back fin . Sometime he look like can not balance swimming well. So I put him in hospital tank for 10days without any medical . After he look ok, after I put him back to my 100gal tank, he only stay well one day. Next day he back to same happened. So I put him back to hospital tank, again and again 3 ∼ 4 times. Sometime he will eatting. Any idea what happen of him? His stomach look little big.....
Other cichlids like sevurm , parrot , Texas , knife fish , clown loach all normal . I have change 40% water change 5days ago. Wash the xp4 filter and replace the new carbon . pH always keep 6.8 ∼7.2 ,
What happen to him, how can I thread him.
100 gal tank
Feeding floating pellets
Xp4 filter
2 power heard filter
Temperature always 25 -30 C
Change new carbon
Ph 6.8 ∼ 7.2


Need help.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

bloat maybe? you feed floating pellets? anyway that's what im thinking


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

He still same problem. Everytime I put him in hospital 10days he look fine. He can stay in the bottom swimming normal. But After I drop him back to my 100gal tank. Next day his body always floating up. Any idea???


----------

